# What Brand Of Tea?



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

What brand of tea do you use for either ice tea or hot tea? I've used the Lipton brand for years, but lately it is not tasting good to me. I'm on new meds though and I thought that might be the reason, although tea that I've had out in a couple restaurants tasted wonderful to me - maybe it was a different brand... I should have asked them what brand of tea it was! 

I drink my tea unsweetened too - what about you? What brand of tea and how do you like it best - sweet or not?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I've always bought Red Rose tea for regular tea but I do like to have a few of the flavored tea's around too because once in awhile I like the flavored one's too.
I like my tea flavored or regular with a little milk & artificial sweetner in it if it's hot tea & just artificial sweetner for Iced tea.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Red Rose is th eonly tea I will have in the house if we are out if they don't have an English Breakfast I won't have tea. I find Lipton repulsive! We do buy an Oriental green tea that we getin bulk can't remember the brand just know the packaging!!


----------



## dale (May 13, 2002)

My wife says I'm addicted to Mc donalds unsweeten tea. I dont know what kind they use but i like it.
Right now we are in Hawaii visiting with our kids and so I go to McDonalds and order an unsweeten tea put the ole straw in and take a big drink then i noticed a different taste. not sugar. no sweet tea here but it has a hint of rasberry.
Thought that it was a one time thing but i was wrong weve been here a little over a week and to 5 different places and that is what a McD. Unsweet tea is with rasberry.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

PG Tips (any store big enough for an international section, like Meijer should have it)

Nothing else will do


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Switch to honey as a sweetener and you'll be addicted to tea for the rest of your life. Honey is the original sweetener and will make any tea taste great. There's a cinnamon and apple spiced tea that the former Wisconsin Cheeseman had. When they went out of business, I bought enough to last for several years. Otherwise I like any tea which other HT members have sent in response to my annual seed offers. The wife likes one which we've received several times from a Canadian member and each bag is for 2 cups. She also uses twice as much honey as I do!

Martin


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

We love McDonalds Sweet tea.... but that is a treat... So at home we use Luzianne..it doesn't have the aftertaste that Lipton does, well not to us anyway... Hope you find some that you like..


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'm using 1/2 and 1/2 Lipton and Luzianne.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Tiempo said:


> PG Tips (any store big enough for an international section, like Meijer should have it)
> 
> Nothing else will do


Amazingly, our little local, small town, grocery store sells it! I'll have to get some.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Chi with vanilla


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Checking some of the actual brands here find the following in the pantry:

Barrington Organic Black 
Barrington Organic Green 
Lipton Bavarian Wild Berry
PG Tips Orange Pekoe
Twinings African Rooibos Red 
Twinings Lemon & Ginger

Every one of them is great and honey makes them even greater.

Martin


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I absolutely love the Lipton Pyramids, which is flavored tea. Bavarian Wild Berry is my favorite.

For iced tea, we drink Luziane.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

A few years ago I asked at the Texas Roadhouse Restaurant what kind of tea they use because it was always so delicious. They said Luzianne, so that's what I've been using ever since. It tastes much better to me than Liptons, although that is what I drank all my life until I found out about Luzianne, lol.

I tried some sweet tea at McDonald's, and I didn't like it. The tea didn't have a very good flavor, was too weak and was bitter and...never thought I'd say this in a million years, lol...but it was TOO sweet. I'm pure Southern, and I've been teased for my super strong, super sweet tea! I took two sips and threw the rest out from McDonald's.

Good luck finding one you like!


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Luzianne for Iced Tea. For hot I like Twinnings English Breakfast, however my favorite is "Five Roses" from South Africa. This is a good topic, reminds me to order some.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Back during the summer, DW insisted I buy a Keurig coffee maker since she needs decaf but often only one cup at a time; I'm mostly a strong black coffee drinker but using the maker's adapter insert lets me switch around to various varieties, again one cup at a time. I've found that by my standards, the machine also does a fine job with loose tea. There's a huge mostly-Asian food market nearby so I've picked up several tins of Chinese teas... green tea, pu-erh, white tea, black tea. One tin I just got out was 6 ounces for $3.50. That's a lot of tea. What I'd never realized until we visited a traditionally-styled Chinese tearoom setup a few years back is that a modest load of typical dry tea really *should* be steeped around 5-7 times with the brew strength and taste often improving each cycle, or at least shifting some like a good vineyard's wine vintages vary from one year to the next. So, what I've found works pretty well is to pack the Keurig loose-grind adapter with tea leaves then brew one cup after another leaving the same loading in place. Several times I've made myself two or three hot tea cups, squeezed a bit of lemon and/or honey into each, then shifted to doing another four or so large cups to nearly fill a pitcher to set aside in the fridge as iced tea. Tea is *supposed* to brew in near-boiling water for 2-3 minutes or so depending on the exact type but to my barbarian's taste, the system's pressurized hot steam sort of brewing injection works OK, though possibly it's not quite as strong and nuanced in taste as the normal method puts out. I KNOW I'd want to do something other than using tea bags; everything I've heard is that nothing but the "tourist dregs" goes into bagged form.

Another brew that one might try in a Keurig that I've tried and think comes out OK (again not near as strong as traditional) is the South American beverage, mate. It's generally pretty high-caffeine along with another alkaloid or two and is a bit like strong green tea; again. a couple hot cups can be followed with some more to be kept as iced mate just like iced tea.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

American Classic Tea

This is America's only tea plantation. A couple of guys bought it and revamped the ancient tree shrubs and started selling tea from them again. Bigelow bought the 2 guys out, but one still runs the plantation itself. Smooth and surprisingly sweet even when unsweetened. I love it, but don't get it very often anymore.


But DH drinks ONLY unsweetened tea. No coffee, no sodas, no nothing but unsweetened tea.
He does a half and half of Earl Grey Green tea (the best smelling thing on the planet and very different from regular Earl Grey tea) and regualr tea. He is using the generic store brand.
But the Earl Grey Green really makes the tea.
That stuff is awesome.


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

Luzianne, I hated iced tea untill I found this brand. Now I love unsweetened iced tea. I make 3 qts a day in my iced tea maker. I use 7 bags, and sent it on strongest brew to get it how I like it.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

For our tea we pick mint, dry it and strip the leaves and store them in gallon jars with a bit of clay to desiccate.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

I drink my tea unpolluted - no milk, no sugar, no lemon. 
I also prefer it not-strong, so I can enjoy the flavour rather than getting a mouth-puckering load of tannin. 
I will often add as much water as other people add milk, not only to dilute it but also simply to get it to a drinkable temperature more quickly.
The only exception to this is if I've been doing hard physical work, and need the pick-up of strong tea and sugar. In that case I need the milk to tame the tea tannins.

Twinings is unquestionably quality tea, with a very wide variety of blends.
I also like Tetley, and will drink Liptons if the other two aren't available.

If I'm drinking to both quench thirst and enoy flavour, maybe eating at a Chinese restaurant, I often like an Asian blend of Jasmine green tea. 
In that case it's the blend that matters rather than the brand, although it still needs to be good tea.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Luzianne for iced unsweetned, Bigalo for hot (several flavors inthe cabinet, plantation mint is our fave) In hot tea I use honey.
Nancy


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

For sweet ice tea, Luzianne is the best. One gallon of water=four family size bags Plus one cup of sugar. Sometimes I will use 2 family sized bags of Luzianne and four Bigelow Raspberry Royale tea bags with one cup of sugar. Sugar must be added to hot base before adding the cold water to make a gallon.

For hot tea, I am addicted to Stash tea. I love Double Bergamot Earl Grey but their regular Earl Grey is fabulous as well. And one teaspoon sugar with a splash of milk or cream. It says lemon is best in Earl Grey but I don't care for it.

I also like Irish Breakfast tea and English breakfast tea as well from Stash. 

But I can't stand those flowery tasting ones. They just don't taste right to me. I like the black teas best.


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

In the morning I drink a pot of Newman's Organic Royalty black tea. It is very good! My favorite tea, however, is Bigelow Organic Ceylon tea. Our local grocery stores used to have it, but they stopped carrying it. Now I order it from Amazon. I have one cup of it in the afternoon. It is lovely. No sweetening and just a touch of raw milk.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

I love strong tea. To me weak tea is just nasty. We use Luzianne for iced tea, Twinings English Breakfast for hot. Every once in a while I crave a pot of hot Constant Comment - something about the smell of cloves and orange is soothing on a cold day. DH drinks Sleeptime just about every night. He always drinks his tea unsweetened and I use Splenda.


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

My mother is British, and I lived in the UK ffrom 1997-2003. I'm a tea snob, and I only drink Tetley brand. Hot and strong, with a little milk and no sugar. Tea is *THE* one thing I will miss the most when civilization falls.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't drink iced tea but for hot I either drink Typhoo or Tetleys. I prefer the loose so usually drink Typhoo, but lately have been using tea bags since I have to special order the loose. Which reminds me, I need to do that so I can start having "real" tea not what my mother used to call "floor sweepings". She was convinced that tea bags only used the left over poor tea!


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't care for Lipton, either. Strong and bitter to me. I have used Red Rose and Tetley, also various Brit teas like Twinings. I don't care for any flavored teas more than once in a blue moon. I like American Classic, but it was only stocked in my local upscale grocery briefly, so I would have to order it. Loose tea steeped in a warmed clay pot is wonderful, but I don't always take the time, and resort to teabags instead. My bad.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

I rarely drink iced tea unless I am out. On the few occasions I make it at home I use Luzianne. I drink ice tea unadorned, but I like it fairly weak. I mostly drink hot tea with a goodly slurp of heavy cream at home. I like either Tetley or PG tips for that, but Luzianne works if I am in a hurry - I can stick a baggie in the cup of water and nuke it for a few minutes - voila!

Mary


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Tetley tea for hot and iced tea. It is the only brand we buy. We tried lipton, but it just doesn't make very good iced tea.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I love Good Earth original for both hot & cold tea. I also like Constant Comment. If I have to use plain tea, I use Lusianne, and put fresh mint in it.

I like Mc Donalds tea, but I will use about 4/5th unsweetened, and 1/5th sweet, and it makes it just right. I can't imagine drinking the sweet tea straight!


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Luzianne decaf here for iced tea. I was raised on lipton but switched when DH started complaining about the bitterness, and haven't look back LOL


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

ai731 said:


> My mother is British, and I lived in the UK ffrom 1997-2003. I'm a tea snob, and I only drink Tetley brand. Hot and strong, with a little milk and no sugar. Tea is *THE* one thing I will miss the most when civilization falls.


 See, even Brits can disagree 

I prefer PG Tips, but my mother swears by Yorkshire Tea (I've never seen that here though) I do like Tetley, but it's harder to find in the US than PG Tips.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Belfrybat said:


> I don't drink iced tea but for hot I either drink Typhoo or Tetleys. I prefer the loose so usually drink Typhoo, but lately have been using tea bags since I have to special order the loose. Which reminds me, I need to do that so I can start having "real" tea not what my mother used to call "floor sweepings". She was convinced that tea bags only used the left over poor tea!


Oh yes, Typhoo is good too.

I'm not a big iced tea drinker, but when I do I like it moderately sweetened.

Hot tea I like strong with 1 tsp sugar and a splash of 2% or whole milk.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I just use Great Value brand for unsweetened iced tea. It's good.


I just gave up sweet ice tea a couple of weeks ago. I loved McD's sweet tea. But I now drink McD's unsweetened ice tea...and I love it! 

I never thought I could give up sweet tea so easily. Nothing to it.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We don't drink iced tea normally. Hot tea for me is Lipton, for DH it's Berry Zinger.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

For iced tea, I always use Luzianne.

For hot tea, I have an assortment depending on my mood. The ones in most common rotation are:
Bigelow Constant Comment
Mariage FrÃ¨res Earl Grey
Twinings English Breakfast
Fortnum and Mason Royal Blend


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

My Mum was English, from Liverpool and her sisters would come to visit every year or so. They raved about our Red Rose tea and always took some back with them. 

I like chai with milk or vanilla roobois plain. I can only drink black tea with lots of milk and sugar. I drink green tea in the summer with bits and twigs and leaves from the garden added in. Pear and raspberry leaves are very nice in green tea.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

I don't drink iced tea but DH does. He likes Typhoo or PG tips. I like Tetley British Blend as I like my tea not too strong. We both like Yorkshire Gold though.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

I buy all my teas from upton tea. Pretty good prices on loose leaf tea. We have a wide variety hear, typically buying 1/4 lb at a time.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Lipton is the only one I really don't like. It has a strong taste or something to me. I just get the cheap ones or whatever is on sale except lipton.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Tetley


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Lipton used to be good, but it has changed in recent years. Lately, it tastes like it's old & musty. Used to be able to get the _Tender Leaf_ brand around here, but haven't found it for years. I really like the Celestial Seasonings Brand, Twinnings, Zumi & a lot of The Republic of Tea (Ginger Peach is my fav)

Plain unadulterated Tea is my beverage of choice. Sweet tea sets my teeth on edge. I truly don't see how people drink that stuff. Just open a full sugar can of Coke....


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

hot tea. Twinnings, bigelow. irish breakfast tea. lady grey tea. I love hot tea with a little sugar. I like the black teas the best.


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

We use Tetley for our iced tea. However we brew it along with Lipton's Orange Passion Fruit anw Jasmine Green Tea. It makes the iced tea almost sweet enough that we can really cut down on the sugar and we get the health benefits of the green tea too. The OPF&J also makes a great hot tea by itself. For hot tea we use a lot of different flavors but my one son loves Constant Comment.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

My favorite is constant comment when I make ice tea I use it about half luiazian .I'm always mixing it up often adding a pinch of cinniman and a shot of orange juice or a bag of spear ment tea or blackberry the store shelves have such a variaty its hard for me to stay with one recipe but the constant comment with a dash of cinninmin remains a steady with me


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

I love iced tea, and always have a glass going. However, it got so it would upset my stomach. So, I switched to Tazo. It's delicious and doesn't upset my stomach. I usually drink the Earl Grey, but they have all kinds of flavors. Try it, it's great.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Another Luzianne fan here for iced.

For hot teas brands I enjoy:

~Tazo Teas
~Republic of Tea (they have a wonderful Pumpkin Spice Black tea for the season )
~Two Leaves and a Bud
~Stash brand


----------



## oldmania (Jan 25, 2007)

Luzianne for iced tea. Whatever is around for hot tea.


----------



## MattyD (Nov 22, 2010)

-Luzianne for my sweet tea. I don't drink it hot. I'll just stick to coffee...

L8R,
Matt


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm going to try all of the teas that y'all have mentioned here...
Did buy some Luzianne today and it is really good!  Much better than Lipton!


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Luzianne for us,I make 1/2 gallon of sweet tea a day year round.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Luzianne...a few weeks back someone posted comments on tea and said a pinch of baking soda will take away the bitterness. I tried it and it seemed to work.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I quit drinking Diet Coke because I was wearing braces and the acid isn't good in that situation.

So, I now brew and ice down tea to take to work.

Store-brand (Usually Market Pantry) black tea works just fine and isn't very expensive.

If I'm going to savor a hot cup, there are tastier more expensive options. But for the everyday stuff I opt for cheap and clean-tasting.


----------



## catknit (Feb 6, 2012)

Luzianne is great for iced tea.

For hot, we use Taj Mahal [I believe it's Brooks Blend as the co]. We make Indian style milk tea with it since that's what the husband was raised on...there is this whole, big procedure to it.

If I'm feeling lazy, Food Lion teabags in microwaved water - strangely, not bad at all!


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

We use luzianne, sweetened. Tetley and our little local grocery caries a brand called "cain's" that works in a pinch, the price is good.

With hot tea sometimes we'll have a glass when the iced stuff is just done brewing. We have all sorts of herbal and flavored teas. I like the seasonal ones the best though. Makes me think, the 'sugar plum' should be out now


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Luzianne here & I always keep a big pitcher of sweet tea in the fridge 

I'm *trying* REALLY hard to kick my sugar habit so I've been using less & less sugar, and now I'm using a sweetener from HEB that's 1/2 stevia, 1/2 sugar.... Using 1/2 that & 1/2 honey to sweeten the tea.... Not as good as real sugar, but I can drink it.

For hot tea, I have a huge stash of many brands & just fix whatever I'm in the mood for 1 cup at a time.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I used to drink Cain's which I loved but switched to Luzianne. Something changed with the Cain's. And unsweet.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I'll be buying some PG Tips today but this thread did remind me to order my most favorite Christmas tea (no, I don't have a tea for every holiday). It's Harney & Sons Holiday tea and it smells as wonderful as it tastes. And I love the red tin it comes in.
Holiday Tea


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I'll be buying some PG Tips today but this thread did remind me to order my most favorite Christmas tea (no, I don't have a tea for every holiday). It's Harney & Sons Holiday tea and it smells as wonderful as it tastes. And I love the red tin it comes in.
> Holiday Tea


The description of it sounds wonderful! Lisa, thanks for posting. I think I will order some myself.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

SageLady said:


> The description of it sounds wonderful! Lisa, thanks for posting. I think I will order some myself.


I have to admit...when I ordered it, I saw another tea that I had to try: Cranberry Autumn Tea. I love anything cranberry so I'm looking forward to trying this. 
I'm a coffee drinker mostly, but when the weather gets cold, I love to make a pot of tea and nurse it along. I'm not a huge water drinker so drinking tea helps get that in and keeps my stomach from feeling empty since I'm dieting.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Oh Lisa!

You are really tempting me! Tea is my one weakness  (I only have about 20 different kinds)

I just bought Republic of Teas Pumpkin Spice and Hot Apple Cider Tea. Now I want Cranberry Autumn!


----------



## DebM (Dec 6, 2005)

McDonalds can vary from region to region - when we were in Maine a few years ago they had some kind of lobster thing for breakfast. Anyway, every place in Ohio was so icky sweet I had to ask for half sweet/half unsweetened to tone it down. Here in GA - they've got it just right.

I usually drink herbal tea at home because I love raising herbs. My favorite is a very weak lavender tea (more of a flavored water) before going to bed. Nice change from chamomile!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I just got this tea by mistake and the vendor told me to keep it and try it (he's sending the correct order next week). It was a wonderful mistake. This tea is so good, I have to share it. It tastes like liquid red hots but it's not hot, if that makes any sense. Best flavored tea I've ever tasted!

Harney & Sons Hot Cinnamon Spice Tea
http://www.harney.com/premium-50-ct-teabags-hot-cinnamon-spice.html


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Ooh, Lisa, that sounds really good! I'm going to order some, thanks!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I just got this tea by mistake and the vendor told me to keep it and try it (he's sending the correct order next week). It was a wonderful mistake. This tea is so good, I have to share it. It tastes like liquid red hots but it's not hot, if that makes any sense. Best flavored tea I've ever tasted!
> 
> Harney & Sons Hot Cinnamon Spice Tea
> Premium, 50 ct teabags, hot cinnamon spice, # 10110


Thank you! That's going to work great for that difficult to buy Christmas gift I've been worrying about.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

A few years ago, Consumer Reports did a test on teas and decided Red Rose from Canada was the best tasting tea. I agree. I like it, but also like a good cinnamon apple tea once in a while. Mom likes Red Rose, but also PG Tips from England. She's from a Brit Mom, so tea is her weakness, too.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

With the exception of Tazo Chai, I've never been much of a hot tea drinker, although I "have" tried quite a few English teas available locally to me while trying to develop a taste for it. Of those I tried, I liked Earl Grey and Irish Breakfast the best.

As for iced tea, I used to use Lipton and Tetley, but have been using Great Value for the past couple of years...tastes good to me!

Back quite a few years ago (20+), Lipton offered one called "Black Rum" in a 16 count box that I ADORED, but it was available for only a couple of years. I "really" wish they'd bring it back...it was very good!


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

hippygirl said:


> With the exception of Tazo Chai, I've never been much of a hot tea drinker, although I "have" tried quite a few English teas available locally to me while trying to develop a taste for it. Of those I tried, I liked Earl Grey and Irish Breakfast the best.
> 
> As for iced tea, I used to use Lipton and Tetley, but have been using Great Value for the past couple of years...tastes good to me!
> 
> Back quite a few years ago (20+),* Lipton offered one called "Black Rum" in a 16 count box that I ADORED, but it was available for only a couple of years. I "really" wish they'd bring it back...it was very good!*


You are not alone in that. My Dad loved that tea. I've tried every wholesaler I could find in hopes of stocking something similar (I sell loose tea) for him, but have had zero luck.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Kmac15 said:


> Luzianne decaf here for iced tea. I was raised on lipton but switched when DH started complaining about the bitterness, and haven't look back LOL


That's exactly what I use--Luzianne decaf. It took me years to make good iced tea and Luzianne decaf was the answer.


----------



## missydcpc (Aug 10, 2002)

Tetley!

Iced tea unsweetened.

Hot tea, light, sweet, and cold. Yes, cold. My mother drinks tea the way most people drink coffee...continually throughout the day. When we were kids, we weren't allowed to touch the cup if it was hot, so I learned to drink it cold. As an adult, I still do. Drove a former boss nuts. I would come in at 9 am, make myself a cup of tea, and put it on my desk. I'd work all morning, go to lunch and come back. He usually wandered into the office around 1, and in the beginning was throwing out my tea. I "yelled" at him, that I hadn't gotten to drink any! I started having to hide it behind my printer so he wouldn't toss it!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

We use Lipton for iced, because we like it strong and able to stand up to ice in the drink.

For hot, my first choice is always the tiny little tea leaf: Tetley. Makes me happy all the way to my toes.

We picked up a lovely black cherry tea in St Joe a few years ago. I like that one quite a bit, but really, it's a special sort of treat and not something I like for every day tea drinking.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

Liquid Planet Online | French Press Coffee Mugs | Insulated Coffee Press | has some really yummy teas (as well as coffees) that I enjoy I also use celestial seasonings and tetley depending on mood Lisa I am going to go check out your link and see what sounds good there above your recommended flavors


----------



## DomesticGoddess (Nov 16, 2008)

_For hot tea... I use a variety of brands, Bigelow, Celestial, Lipton, Twinings, Salada.

But when I make iced tea... I use Aldi's Orange Pekoe & Black Tea. 
Aldi's a lot cheaper than the other brands, and makes for a great tasting iced tea._


----------

